# Resources on home-schooling



## Jeremy Ivens (Jan 15, 2016)

My wife and I decided to homeschool our children as soon as we can afford it, as we had put them in the public school system before we were saved. One is 4 in may and the other just turned a year old. I have no idea what to do. We'd like to do Christian homeschooling. Basically.....where do I even start? What do you recommend?


----------



## ZackF (Jan 15, 2016)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> My wife and I decided to homeschool our children as soon as we can afford it, as we had put them in the public school system before we were saved. One is 4 in may and the other just turned a year old. I have no idea what to do. We'd like to do Christian homeschooling. Basically.....where do I even start? What do you recommend?



Not to be cheeky, but you already are homeschooling. You've just made the decision to keep doing it after they are five. The greatest challenge for my wife and I is getting past the institutional categories and cookie cutter thinking. 

I've been told nearly unanimously to enroll with HSLDA (Home School Legal Defense) and become familiar with the state/local requirements. We're doing that. Of course you may find your family opposed to home schooling. If so, you'll have to deal with that. 

Finally, think about what is important in educating a child. Right now it is Scripture, Catechism, Reading, Writing and Mathematics for our four year old. 

My pastor (homeschooler) said just don't worry and overthink it. Enjoy it.

Congratulations on your decision.


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 15, 2016)

There are curriculae available and I would recommend buying such curriculae from well-vetted ministries.

Here's where I would start if it was I who was searching for resources for my family. 
https://answersingenesis.org/store/curriculum/


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2016)

Zach said it, but since I didn't see a link:

http://www.hslda.org/
http://www.hslda.org/hs101/AR.aspx
http://www.hslda.org/hs/state/AR/default.asp

It's best to join HSLDA before you run into problems.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you, brothers.


----------



## raydixon9 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pick up a copy of Susan Wise Bauer's A Well Trained Mind.

My wife and I really liked Veritas Press' curriculum but ultimately went with Classical Conversations as we had a local group that meets on Tuesdays which really helps.

As Zack mentioned above, your kids are young enough that you could really do a minimal program of Scripture, Kid's catechism, reading, writing, and arithmetic. In the meantime, read as much as you can on home education.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Jeremy,

I homeschooled all five of our kids. One is actually 14 so she is still being homeschooled.

I can elaborate on how they all did/are doing in a PM if helpful, but just to say they have gone on to "good" colleges, gotten STEM major degrees, etc., so it can be done, and in an academically successful way without too much difficulty.

Over the years many have asked me for recommendations about curriculum. I will try to PM you my kindergarten list. If I fail I'll just post it below. I hope it is helpful. Have fun!!! I know we did.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 17, 2016)

Back in the eighties there were not many good options that would pass state muster for high school education in Arizona, so we went with American School using their print format (no internet online options were available at the time) and supplemented our own Bible related materials. We needed a program that included approved lab-based science courses (required for some college technical degrees) and American School met that requirement. Our son did just fine, went on to ASU, honors graduate, STEM degree.


----------



## chuckd (Jan 17, 2016)

My wife and I are looking into a hybrid system where they attend a school 2 days a week. Gives mom a break and provides social interaction in a setting where they may not get one on one attention from an adult.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 17, 2016)

I am a bit confused. Kids are in public schools at ages 1 and 4?


----------



## Edward (Jan 17, 2016)

jwithnell said:


> Kids are in public schools at ages 1 and 4?


Here, there are tuition and free criteria based programs that start at 4, disability and head start that start as young as 3 (the disability program takes over from the ECI for younger children), and lab school programs at each of the Senior Highs starting at 3.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes, but nowhere in the US has compulsory attendance set at such a young age, nor have I ever heard of committing to a public school before enrollment. I'm trying to understand the OP to give a better reponse, especially because there's a growing heap of evidence against pushing for early academic achievement.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 17, 2016)

jwithnell said:


> Yes, but nowhere in the US has compulsory attendance set at such a young age, nor have I ever heard of committing to a public school before enrollment. I'm trying to understand the OP to give a better reponse, especially because there's a growing heap of evidence against pushing for early academic achievement.



I wasn't aware that education is compulsory but rather only available at young ages. I think most of it is just de facto state daycare/babysitting as "education" is an easier political sell than childcare. Our daughter is only four like the OPs but she seems to be doing well. Had she been a boy I'm sure we'd have started things later. I've read some children are not ready for writing or even reading until they are seven. One of the remarkable things about homeschooling is being able to tailor the training to the child as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## KMK (Jan 17, 2016)

There are basically three non-brick and mortal public school options:

1. Charter schools with an Independent Study component. The advantages to this is that the state will pay for your curriculum. They will also pay for other educational providers like piano lessons, swim team, field trips, etc. Disadvantages include dealing with the state. We had some good success with these.

2. Private schools. The advantages to this is you get some of the benefits of specialized teachers, classrooms, resources, etc without the state's educational agenda. The main disadvantage is cost. We never tried these.

3. Straight homeschooling. The advantage is complete educational autonomy. The disadvantage is complete educational autonomy.  You have to do everything and pay for everything on your own. In addition, it is a legal gray area which can cause some stress. We eventually took the plunge, but by the time we did, the kids were ready to start classes at the Community College.

As for curriculum, my kids really thrived with the BJU English and Language Arts. I can't say enough good things about it. Math was kind of a mixed bag. We bounced around and never seemed to 'arrive' on the best one. I have shelves full of half finished math books in my garage.

The journey is half the fun. I look back now and wish I had savored the experience more in the moment. My children have such a strong bond now that they are teenagers because of the time they spent together.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 18, 2016)

Sonlight Curriculum is far and away the best if you want a literature-based program with an international rather than an America-centric orientation. It is a big favorite with Western missionaries.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2016)

ZackF said:


> I wasn't aware that education is compulsory



Most, if not all, states have a compulsory attendance law. Some states require home schoolers to maintain an attendance log, some don't. The vast majority, if not all, require notification to either the state or the local school board. 

Generally, the ages for compulsory education are going to fall between about 6 and 16, but will vary by state.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2016)

KMK said:


> Straight homeschooling. The advantage is complete educational autonomy. The disadvantage is complete educational autonomy. You have to do everything and pay for everything on your own. In addition, it is a legal gray area which can cause some stress.



Some states permit co-op arrangements for some or all classes; some states may permit the homeschooled students to participate in estra-curricular activities or enrichment classes at the public schools. In most states, the legal issues have been clarified. And finally, 'complete autonomy' may be lacking in some states which require standardized testing at certain grade levels.


----------



## Parakaleo (Jan 18, 2016)

Jeremy, when we started homeschooling the first two of our children (when they were 4 and 5), we weren't sure where to begin. After much research, we settled on an affordable curriculum called "My Father's World". We like it because it is very organized, comprehensive, and with God's creation and His Word as the foundations for learning. We have liked it so much we are still using it (and will use it) for our other three children.


----------



## KMK (Jan 18, 2016)

Edward said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Straight homeschooling. The advantage is complete educational autonomy. The disadvantage is complete educational autonomy. You have to do everything and pay for everything on your own. In addition, it is a legal gray area which can cause some stress.
> ...



That may be true. When I was taking classes for my Ed Admin Masters back in the late nineties it was a 'gray area' in CA, at least in the mind of my professors.


----------



## Edward (Jan 18, 2016)

KMK said:


> When I was taking classes for my Ed Admin Masters back in the late nineties it was a 'gray area' in CA, at least in the mind of my professors.



While some states are still quite hostile to home schooling, it has gone mainstream in many areas in recent years, with a resulting increase in political clout. California requirements are more difficult to meet than in many states, but it should be doable.


----------



## Vox Oculi (Jan 18, 2016)

Atheists are homeschooling much more nowadays, too, which is evidence of a widespread and growing understanding that the public education system is insufficient to do what it sets out to do--namely, educate the citizenry.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jan 18, 2016)

"California requirements are more difficult to meet than in many states, but it should be doable. " 

I have not found this. I hs'd all five. All I did was declare us a private school every year by filing an affidavit (helpfully linked on CHEA's website). That was it. No reporting, no testing, no nothing.


----------

